# Acer 15 Chromebook



## Xarrion02 (May 10, 2019)

Alright so I got this computer last year sometime.
Today, until around 1:20, it worked perfectly. Next thing I know, the screen is pitch black but everything else is working.
It's not dead, I've restarted it, I've forced it to shut down, I've checked the brightness, I've plugged it in (it's fully charged) and still nothing.
I need help asap please, it cost a lot.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Have you tried Acer support? https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support


----------

